# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Batuta nga filmat Shqiptar

## stern

*Qe mos ta bejm pershesh lojen mos te behet publikim i ri pa u gjetur postimi me pare 
Behet fjale vetem per Filmat Shqiptar

Gjeni Titullin e Filmit: 

... na lepie sa veten e kan lepir per shpirt te nenes vetem 
flini flini dhe pafshi ne endra gjell pasanikesh
 o loni o loni po aman o te keqen ...

?????????????????????????*

----------


## Linda5

> *Qe mos ta bejm pershesh lojen mos te behet publikim i ri pa u gjetur postimi me pare 
> Behet fjale vetem per Filmat Shqiptar: ^lulja3
> 
> Gjeni Titullin e Filmit: 
> 
> ... na lepie sa veten e kan lepir per shpirt te nenes vetem 
> flini flini dhe pafshi ne endra gjell pasanikesh
>  o loni o loni po aman o te keqen ...
> 
> ?????????????????????????*




Lulkuqet mbi mur :ngerdheshje: 

Zemra tem e bukur dhe argetuese, na vdiqen me tema politike dhe fetare pppfffffffffffffffff

Po vazhdoj me nji tjeter :



Na moj ti,je ne kte qeveri apo sje?

Pse xhaxha nuk me shkojne?

Shko moj kukumjaçke :pa dhembe: 


Gjyshi çpate ti?
me luajten ment e kokes
I di qeverija kto qe kercejne me breçka ne mes te burrave? :pa dhembe: 
Po si nuk e di
Mamin e kan dekoruar dhe me urdhrin e punes
Pse pune eshte kjo ë?
Bobo çu beka ktu ore

Hajde gjejeni se nga kush film eshte: P

----------


## Izadora

Kapedani 


Edhe cokollat edhe akullore  :ngerdheshje: 
Ti ble xhaxhi .

----------


## stern

*E sakt shpirti pergjigja jote

E kam ne maje te gjuhes po se di mire a eshte ky apo jo?

Kapedani????
Sjam e sigurte*

----------


## stern

*ahahahhahah sorry Izi 


flm

vijon Filmi e Izit*

----------


## Linda5

> Kapedani 
> 
> 
> Edhe cokollat edhe akullore : D
> Ti ble xhaxhi .





> *E sakt shpirti pergjigja jote
> 
> E kam ne maje te gjuhes po se di mire a eshte ky apo jo?
> 
> Kapedani????
> Sjam e sigurte*


Te dyja te sakta jeni :buzeqeshje: 

Ju kam nga nje akullore borxh :shkelje syri:

----------


## stern

*germo tare germo... aty kam fshehur qenin e ngordhur..... (te cili film)?*

----------


## Izadora

Stern : Dita e pare e liris ?? 

Kush e gjeti zitatin tim , cili film ?

----------


## Linda5

> Kapedani 
> 
> 
> Edhe cokollat edhe akullore 
> Ti ble xhaxhi .


2 here mat :ngerdheshje: 




> *germo tare germo... aty kam fshehur qenin e ngordhur..... (te cili film)?*


Perballimi :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Hajt gjejeni dhe kte :perqeshje: 


He mo xha llazi,çbehet ktu?

Aksident

Jo mor jo,i ziu ai i ziu

E  zeza ajo thuaj

Pse mo eshte grua?

Hehe

Pse vdiq mo?

Jo jo gjall eshte

----------


## Izadora

> 2 here mat


 yes mam 

Ate citatin qe ke ven , na jep ndonje ndihmes lol :-)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po s'ke turp me Shabanice, po qepare more nje oke kripe!
Ce me, vetem juve do te mirrni kripe batiava? :Lulja3: 



Mos bre doktorr, po na lopen e kemi si robt e shpis bre! :i terbuar: 



Nashi beji shurren bahçes:::! :i terbuar: 

Po keto po i gjeni...
Paçit fat!

----------


## Station

> Po s'ke turp me Shabanice, po qepare more nje oke kripe!
> Ce me, vetem juve do te mirrni kripe batiava?
> 
> 
> 
> Mos bre doktorr, po na lopen e kemi si robt e shpis bre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1-I teti në bronx 
2- Lopa që hëngri gozhdë*- titulli nuk më kujtohet :buzeqeshje: 
*3- Brazdat*

----------


## Station

1- Femra - djalë femraaa
  -Shega është goxha pelëëë.

2- Si vajti përpjekja
  - Ne humbëm tre vetë
  - Po nga ata
  - Lart nga tridhjetë.

3- Plani 2 vjeçar do na bjerë begatinë
  - Fshijini këto, ç'jan këto budallallëqe......

Punë të mbarë.......... :pa dhembe:

----------


## ARKIA

Vdekje fashizmit
Vdekje fashizmit dhe mireseardhet ne fshatin tone.
Erdhem, erdhem po nuk do te rrime gjate. Shtabi ka nevoje per pi... per kur..a, na dergoi dhe ne erdhem t'i marrim.
Ju s'keni pse i merrni , ne j'ua sjellim vete, mbledhim kur... e fshatit i zgjedhim dhe j'ua dergojme ..
Jo more te presim ne sa te mblidhen kur... e fshatit tuaj..
C' po ndodh aty?
Pederast shoku Kanan?
Shqyeni qenin.....
(ky eshte versioni me i shemtuar i filmit, mos e merrni per baze, qarkullonte ne qytetin e studenteve ne '83-'84.)

----------


## drague

> Vdekje fashizmit
> Vdekje fashizmit dhe mireseardhet ne fshatin tone.
> Erdhem, erdhem po nuk do te rrime gjate. Shtabi ka nevoje per pi... per kur..a, na dergoi dhe ne erdhem t'i marrim.
> Ju s'keni pse i merrni , ne j'ua sjellim vete, mbledhim kur... e fshatit i zgjedhim dhe j'ua dergojme ..
> Jo more te presim ne sa te mblidhen kur... e fshatit tuaj..
> C' po ndodh aty?
> Pederast shoku Kanan?
> Shqyeni qenin.....
> (ky eshte versioni me i shemtuar i filmit, mos e merrni per baze, qarkullonte ne qytetin e studenteve ne '83-'84.)


me ket e dhive fare  :pa dhembe: 

dorzoja 10tshen Gjergjit

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Vdekje fashizmit
> Vdekje fashizmit dhe mireseardhet ne fshatin tone.
> Erdhem, erdhem po nuk do te rrime gjate. Shtabi ka nevoje per pi... per kur..a, na dergoi dhe ne erdhem t'i marrim.
> Ju s'keni pse i merrni , ne j'ua sjellim vete, mbledhim kur... e fshatit i zgjedhim dhe j'ua dergojme ..
> Jo more te presim ne sa te mblidhen kur... e fshatit tuaj..
> C' po ndodh aty?
> Pederast shoku Kanan?
> Shqyeni qenin.....
> (ky eshte versioni me i shemtuar i filmit, mos e merrni per baze, qarkullonte ne qytetin e studenteve ne '83-'84.)


Jo ne gjithe qytetin studenti, vetem ne QOSHKAT E POKERIT, tregoi ketu se do te nxjerr bojen......................xhaje i keq.
Te kam thene miliona here lere pijen se te demton, ja cfare "xhevahire" nxjerr kur pi.
Behu gati per Pashke............ .

----------


## martini1984

> me ket e dhive fare 
> 
> dorzoja 10tshen Gjergjit


I di qeveria kto pune?
I di si nuk i di,mamin e kane dekoruar me urdhrin e punes :pa dhembe:

----------


## ARKIA

-Kush e q..u kapural Peligriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiniiiin...........?
-Flisni !
-Une.
-Tiiiiiiiiiiiiii?
-Po, une ia hapa vrimen.... .
-E pse?
-Ai deshi vete, me ndoqi pas arkave byth.. jashte, dhe m'y afrua . Une e ndieva veten shume te exituar dhe ia leshova direkt. 
- Fol kush tjeter ishte me ty eshte e pamundur te vdese nga ajo pune vetem nga nje njeri, fol po te them.
-Askush une i'a shqeva vete deri sa i'u shuan ulerimat e kenaqesise.
Trego shoket po te them!
...edhe po ti tregoj ti nuk do ti shohesh me kurre... !
-Fol cfare keni kurdisur ne Burdellon nr 3?....................
*



			
				Ky eshte versioni me i shemtuar i filmit, mos e merrni per baze.
			
		

*
Gezuar!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Bordellon e taljanit do ta bejme xhami ere xha jaho se toka jone nuk i duron cibanet e huaj...nuk mund te vijne tutoret e europes te na mesojne zanatin...edhe kujt..neve...neve qe jemi krenaria e semaforeve te oksidentit...

----------

